# iE4 injection exception nur bei EXPORT des Programmes



## jupa (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein E4 Projekt geschrieben welches in Eclipse ohne Probleme startet. Wenn ich jedoch das Programm Exportiere und dann starte bekomme ich eine InjectionException einer Klasse welche ich benötige.

Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben was ich da falsch mache.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## dzim (19. Mai 2014)

Hast du beim Export alle notwendigen Bundles angegeben? Überprüfe mal dein poduct-File - oder was du für den Export verwendest.


----------

